# The Only Perfectly Working Control for Access



## Err (Jan 2, 2007)

Ctl-Alt-Del ->Task Manager

Select Access.exe 

End Process


----------



## XLGibbs (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SydneyGeek (Jan 18, 2007)

There's another: 

In Access, Alt+F4 works too 

So, Access causes you some angst then? 

Denis


----------



## Oorang (Jan 19, 2007)

> In Access, Alt+F4 works too


Unless of course some enterprising admin has disabled it to force you to exit the "Right" way.


----------



## NateO (Jan 21, 2007)

> So, Access causes you some angst then?


To say the least, last Friday, while iterating on a Recordset, in a relatively complex Access/Excel interface, and omitting .Movenext from a Do/While Not .EOF loop!! Let's see:


CPU usage factor: 100%
Access responding factor: Not present
I distinctly recall asking myself, 'What the [censored] is thing doing?!?!'   

Easy enough to fix, though, and to be sure, my bad.


----------



## Oorang (Jan 21, 2007)

rofl... Well look on the bright side. You could have experienced the joy of a runaway loop with this going on to:
	
	
	
	
	
	



```
Application.EnableCancelKey = xlDisabled
```


----------



## SydneyGeek (Jan 21, 2007)

> To say the least, last Friday, while iterating on a Recordset, in a relatively complex Access/Excel interface, and omitting .Movenext from a Do/While Not .EOF loop!! Let's see:
> 
> CPU usage factor: 100%
> Access responding factor: Not present
> ...


  .MoveNext gets me more often than I care to mention... funny how fast you can create 50K records in Access :wink: 

Denis


----------



## steve case (Jan 27, 2007)

I won't touch "Access"  

That "Busy Box" with all the arrows is the most rediculous thing I have seen in a long time.


----------



## NateO (Jan 27, 2007)

Ok, I was a little flustered (this was a very complicated Access/Excel interface in my opinion, 3 Recordsets, 18 arrays, etc... And this was the simple way of doing this!   ), but, I jest, actually...   

Access, in my opinion, is one hell of a product. While at school, way back when, I used Paradox. I remember working through 5 am on project, and being half-blind when I was done...

Not being very sharp at the moment, I closed the DB. Game over. My 8 hours of contiguous work, gone, no prompts to save, no nothing, done like a dinner! And, there wasn't any user-friendly VBA Object model, that I recall...

Correct me if I'm wrong, but as I recall, Access revolutionized the personal/light-weight DB market, pricing-wise... Pre Access, you were looking at Paradox for $600 a copy. Once Access came out, and a superior product at that, at $200 a copy, we all won. 

This was a superior product at a superior price-point, and really helped the consumer by changing the market, in our favor. People still speak of Access in terms of predatory pricing, but I'm on board... Perhaps I'm still bitter about that one early morning in College...

Still, Access, like Excel, in my opinion, is an amazing program for what you pay for... I don't care for Access reports, at all, but its ability to house and work with huge amounts of data is both functional, user-friendly and impressive (for the money), in my opinion.


----------



## SydneyGeek (Jan 29, 2007)

> Pre Access, you were looking at Paradox for $600 a copy


I have also used FileMaker quite a bit, and it can compete with Access in quite a few areas. Unfortunately in Australia, it is almost invisible so there aren't too many FileMaker consultants making a good living. So I switched...

I also used Approach at one stage, under sufferance. I reckon Lotus left the words "Do Not" off the packaging. Waste of time -- and their website didn't have any help for Approach, except how to convert your Approach database to DB2...

For my money, it's Access all the way.

Denis


----------



## Err (Feb 6, 2007)

I have a tendancy to lock up access without even trying. Me: Prefers Oracle databases.

On the bright note Excel 2007 can handle a million rows. Whew, no more access.


----------



## NateO (Feb 6, 2007)

I guess you won't be joing this club (IHOC), then:

http://forums.thedailywtf.com/forums/17/ShowForum.aspx

:wink: 

I'll still be using Access, I have .mdb files with millions and millions of records...


----------

